# Things to consider when becoming a freemason?



## geek84 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Folks

I hope you're all well.  I am thinking of becoming a Freemason and was wondering if someone would kindly tell me what things I need to know and consider before joining.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 2, 2018)

To assist in framing your questions, this might help http://www.dummies.com/religion/spirituality/the-requirements-to-join-a-freemason-lodge/


----------



## Bloke (Apr 2, 2018)

Bloke said:


> To assist in framing your questions, this might help http://www.dummies.com/religion/spirituality/the-requirements-to-join-a-freemason-lodge/



Grrr... Brothers,do you note the url ? /religion/spirituality ?

Ick.

Geek 84 - Freemasonry is a Fraternity, not a religion.


----------



## David612 (Apr 2, 2018)

There are many paths in freemasonry, what are you looking to find?
What do you know about the Fraternity and what brings you to our door?


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 2, 2018)

I would go one step further and suggest you buy Freemasonry for Dummies.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 3, 2018)

One of our mottoes is "Making Good Men Better".


Glen Cook said:


> I would go one step further and suggest you buy Freemasonry for Dummies.


Yes, very informative. I have read it through three times myself.


----------



## geek84 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks folks.

Where can I buy Freemasonry for Dummies?

I want to increase my social circle and many friends have suggested that Freemasonry is one of the oldest networking groups !  It also does a lot of good causes in the communities - so I thought that would be ideal !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 7, 2018)

geek84 said:


> Where can I buy Freemasonry for Dummies?


Brick and mortar book stores or the internet.


----------



## geek84 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Folks

I ordered the book last night.  Thanks for the link.

However, I also want to talk to Freemasons face to face to get a feel what it's really like to become a Fremason.

Is this anything that can be done online?

Thanks


----------



## Bloke (Apr 8, 2018)

geek84 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I ordered the book last night.  Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


We can always chat online, but perhaps find a local lodge and meet them face to face ?


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 9, 2018)

geek84 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I hope you're all well.  I am thinking of becoming a Freemason and was wondering if someone would kindly tell me what things I need to know and consider before joining.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.



Hello, how are you?. The first thing would be to ask yourself:

- Am I a free man and good manners?.
- Do I believe in a First cause, a Superior principle to all men?. That is, the belief in a Higher Being, whose meaning will be constituted by the Great Architect of the Universe.
- I am a man without dogmas?.
- Do I identify with the development of humanity?
- Do I seek to improve every day and find answers through reason?.
- Is it part of me doing philanthropy?. It is not an obligation to do philanthropy, but each person could do it according to their possibilities.
- Am I a man without vices or ties that prevent my progress and spiritual, personal and social progress
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?.

These questions can guide you. As for books and readings, there are many, in other forums recommendations are given in this regard.

A great greeting.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Hello, how are you?. The first thing would be to ask yourself:
> 
> - Am I a free man and good manners?.
> - Do I believe in a First cause, a Superior principle to all men?. That is, the belief in a Higher Being, whose meaning will be constituted by the Great Architect of the Universe.
> ...


I would slightly disagree. One may have dogmas. They should generally not be imposed on others.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 9, 2018)

geek84 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I hope you're all well.  I am thinking of becoming a Freemason and was wondering if someone would kindly tell me what things I need to know and consider before joining.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.



I would definitely go to your local lodge or lodges to see if it's a good fit or not. They will have you petition and if you meet those requirements you will LIKELY be voted in.  

Time is a problem many masons encounter. You can be in lodge more than once a week or you can be entered and never show up again...and everything in between. If married or in a relationship, kids etc, you may want to weigh in with them to ensure they have your support.  One thing about masonry is it is a blindfolded plunge you have to take in order to find out if it is for you or not. Talking in person at your local lodge will give you the best idea as to whether or not it's for you.


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 9, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I would slightly disagree. One may have dogmas. They should generally not be imposed on others.



Hello, your assessment is valid, perhaps I am missing my sentence with: Do not have dogmas that prevent the development of libertarian and intellectual abilities.

A big hug.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Elexir (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Hello, your assessment is valid, perhaps I am missing my sentence with: Do not have dogmas that prevent the development of libertarian and intellectual abilities.
> 
> A big hug.
> 
> ...



libertarian?  Isnt that a political ideology?


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 9, 2018)

Elexir said:


> libertarian?  Isnt that a political ideology?



No, in that sense no, it was a mistake to write it, my native language is Spanish. I mean to avoid ties that attempt against the development of freedom.

A big greetings.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 9, 2018)

Elexir said:


> libertarian?  Isnt that a political ideology?



It is sectarian in the US in the sense that we have an active Libertarian party.

In a more general philosophical sense it can refer to the US as a "Masonic experiment".

It's very difficult to walk the line between what is partisan in politics and what is not, which is why some jurisdictions ban political discussion of all type.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 13, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I would definitely go to your local lodge or lodges to see if it's a good fit or not. They will have you petition and if you meet those requirements you will LIKELY be voted in.


Good advice.


CLewey44 said:


> If married or in a relationship, kids etc, you may want to weigh in with them to ensure they have your support.


Absolutely


dfreybur said:


> In a more general philosophical sense it can refer to the US as a "Masonic experiment".


I think that this is the way that it was meant.


dfreybur said:


> It's very difficult to walk the line between what is partisan in politics and what is not, which is why some jurisdictions ban political discussion of all type.


It is so here in Kentucky. I assume from your reply that some U.S. jurisdictions allow political discussions?


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> No, in that sense no, it was a mistake to write it, my native language is Spanish. I mean to avoid ties that attempt against the development of freedom.
> 
> A big greetings.
> 
> ...



You must mean “libertino” libertine (n) or
“libertinaje” libertine (adj) 

Libertarian, whether political party or philosophy I think would be “libertariano (a)”

I have a minor course of study in Spanish 30 years ago in university but am very out of practice


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 13, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> You must mean “libertino” libertine (n) or
> “libertinaje” libertine (adj)
> 
> Libertarian, whether political party or philosophy I think would be “libertariano (a)”
> ...



Thanks very much


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> It is sectarian in the US in the sense that we have an active Libertarian party.
> 
> In a more general philosophical sense it can refer to the US as a "Masonic experiment".
> 
> It's very difficult to walk the line between what is partisan in politics and what is not, which is why some jurisdictions ban political discussion of all type.



From the context I pretty sure he meant “libertine” - I held a BA proficiency in Spanish (although I had only a minor) 30 years ago not so much anymore - but he used the adjective form “libertinaje”


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

Used to be a Libertarian party member at university not so much now.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

That’s why I know the difference between Libertarian and libertine 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mark89 said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



No hay de que - 
¿Ud es actualmente un francmasón? ¿O nomas tiene interés en ser un francmasón?

For my English speaking brothers:

You’re welcome ( “there is nothing to [thank for]”) 
Are you currently a freemason? Or do you only have interest in being a freemason?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mark89 (Apr 13, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> No hay de que -
> ¿Ud es actualmente un francmasón? ¿O nomas tiene interés en ser un francmasón?
> 
> For my English speaking brothers:
> ...



Currently I'm not yet, but I'm in the process, I hope to be among the columns soon and leave the profane world to be a freemason brother of you.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark89,

Freemasonry uses the word “profane” in a very different way than it is used today-

Freemason definition of PROFANE - from the Latin “pro” + “fanus” outside the temple (Masonic lodge) In other words, what is expected of us is to take the lessons that we learn in the Masonic lodge and use them in the outside world

We do not use “profane” in the modern sense of insulting, offending language behavior or person.

You will not leave the profane world by becoming a mason - rather you will be in a position to improve the world by first improving yourself


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mark, 

[Spanish translation for courtesy]
Los Francmasones utilizan el palabra “profano” en un forma muy diferente en que se utilice hoy día entre los que no son francmasones...

Los francmasones utilizan el definición de “profano” en el sentido original derivado del idioma latín “pro” (fuera de) + “fanus” (templo) En otros palabras, lo que tenemos  que hacer con lo que aprendemos en la logia masónica y usarlo en el vida diaria. 

No usamos el palabra “profano” en el uso moderno de ser ofensivo o insultando (persona, comportamiento etc.)

No dejarás el mundo profano por ser iniciado como mason - estarás en una posición para mejorar el mundo “profano” por primeramente mejorando a Ud mismo.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

